# 211k check switch stays on 1 of 1



## john payne (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a unusual problem I have yet to encounter. Looking for guidance on what part is bad. 

I have a customer that is trying to install a 211k and 1000.4 dish himself.

He had a Directv dish already installed there and there are no line of sight issues.

He is using a meter to align the dish, but alignment is not the problem.

When he runs a check switch the 211k stays on testing 1 of 1 and never moves from there. He is taking the signal meter out of the line before running the test. He has left the receiver on the testing 1 of 1 screen for hours with no change.

Even if it wasn't pointed it would do a 4 count check switch, and if it was a bad connection or cabeling problem it would be a 38 count test.

I'm guessing it's a bad receiver. What do ya'll think?


----------



## davejacobson (Mar 14, 2005)

Has he rebooted the reciever and tried again. I have run into that on the 211


----------



## john payne (Apr 23, 2009)

sorry i forgot to include that. yes, he has rebooted.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

try to measure voltage at 211k coax sat input; 1st w/out coax, then with a load [LNBF 1k4]


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

What D* system is being replaced? Are there any D* components left in line?


----------



## john payne (Apr 23, 2009)

it was replacing a d12 on a 3lnb dish that was working fine.


----------



## john payne (Apr 23, 2009)

The only connection in the line is at the ground block. To eliminate any possible line issue a temporary line was ran up to the dish. The problem still occured, so its not a cabeling issue


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

what voltage you measured ?


----------

